# Reasons why pigeons are so successful...



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

1) they are intelligent
2) they are relatively "new' in evolutionary terms
3) They are extremely adaptable
4) they are very fast flyers ...due to being prey animals
5) they are companions of man, either due to natural selection, or because of bonds that go back thousands of years and are ingrained deeply.
6) they are wonders, plain and simple. Pigeons are a remarkable evolutionary acheivment, a wonder in the animal kingdom and totally unique amoung mammals and avians alike.


May this world always have pigeons residing here.


Brad


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

in the end...once man kills everything on this planet, I have no doubt that certain species will remain. Pigeons being one of those. Adaptability is a trait that all pigeons possess. Birds will be strong contenders to rule the world afer man is long gone. Crows, gulls, and the lowly pigeon will thrive due to their tenacity to cling to life. Other animals as well will go on but in the world of avains, the pigeon will represent an eliment that will continue...this I have no doubt whatsoever. Yet another reason to admire our columbiforms round the world.



Brad


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good points, Brad.

I did read that no pigeon species has much fear of man - in general, that is, as opposed to instances where they have reason to be wary or are persecuted.

The wild rock doves I observed learned by experience how to repond. First couple of times I parked up by a farmers gate, opposite the birds' lounging place on a rocky outcrop, and got out, they scattered. By the third day they had come to recognise me (and probably the car) and ignored me, to the point of flying over me to land in the adjacent field and eat the corn the farmer put down for them, and drink from the clear stream nearby. These are the genuine wild article, on an island where no ferals exist.

Investigation of caves in either Scotland or NW England suggested that man had once shared them with the rock doves and semi-domesticated them.

They also, like other birds, have a succesful breeding strategy. As we know, they are biologically capable of laying clutches all year round in the right conditions. On my balcony, the pair I used to host raised 15 young in an 18-month period.

As you say, Brad, their adaptability is a vital point in their favor. I think, too, that were there to be a devastated world, nature's adaptability would work with them - weeds and crop plants alike would have free rein to grow in abundance, providing ample food for birds who are seed or fruit eaters by design.

John


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

I have some more reasons!

(1) they are cute!
(2) adorable!
(3) I love them!
(4) Man and woman kind love them!!!!

there those are a logic!   

Ronni


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*they had come to recognise me (and probably the car) * 

I know how that goes. I get home from work and I know these guys know my truck. Pigeons on the roof and the action begins. They know feeding time is soon. I really wish these guys could be a little more low key. Luckily most of the neighorhood is quiet when I get home from work. I am really not wanting to attract alot of attention here.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*I really wish these guys could be a little more low key*

Know what you mean, Kip 

The place where I live is pretty anti-pigeon, due to a few old stagers who whinge about 'em. 

When I get home at the end of the week, I put out a couple of feeders on the balcony and freh bath water, early next morning. The pair I have nesting are very unobtrusive, and well hidden in their shelter, but boy! When the local gang spot the food going out, they swarm over the balcony wall and drop down like like little paratroopers, full of excited cooing. Then they splash around in the bath, and eventually take off in one great rush!

Hopefully, as I'm not there most of the week, the neighbors won't figure they are there for a purpose!

John


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

Ya. Me and my sister and my mom kinda have this voice when we talk to them! We call them Bee-Bees! So when we walk in we say"HELLO BEE_BEES!" They will just sit there cooing and staring at us. I know what they are thinking to, "man look at them what a bunch of idiots!" You know what? I believe them! (LOL)


----------

